# IBS and candida



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

After years of suffering and being palmed off by medical advice that I simply need to eat more fibre I contacted a nutritionist who said I had candida. I have spent the last 18mths on a very restricted (no sugar/yeast) diet taking copious amounts of supplements. My IBS symptoms have still not disappeared, and in the last few months appear to be worsening. I am now with a new GP who is diagnosing IBS (which I thought was my problem in the first place). He is saying candida is not the problem I simply have to deal with the IBS.From the information I have been reading on IBS it appears that my candida diet may be supplying me with too much insoluble fibre, i.e. I consume only wholewheat/brown grains nothing in my diet is white (!!), no bread, because of avoiding yeast, potatos in minimum quantities. My diet is dairy free except for eggs, and I consume no fruit due to avoiding sugar. I am also off all stimulants such as tea, coffee, cocoa. I do consume vast quantities of brown grains, seeds and all vegetables, except mushrooms (these are yeast). Please help, I am now thinking that after a very time consuming and expensive 18mths perhaps I do not need to be on an anti-candida diet afterall. It is the soluble v insoluble fibre issue, and the lack of success which is making me doubt the anti-candida approach. Also since being on the candida diet may skin is now incredibly dry despite consuming 2 tbsps of flax seed oil and additional linseeds a day.Any advice gratefully received, I really am at my wits end.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi there - Your doctor is right, there is no known connection between candida and IBS. And a diet that's so high in insoluble fiber, without a foundation in soluble fiber, could certainly make you much worse. I'm going to give you the links for dietary steps to breaking a cycle of IBS attacks web page For overall dietary guidelines, check here web page Try drinking lots of helpful herbal teas like peppermint, fennel, or chamomile.Once you stabilize, you can incorporate healthy fats (again, with soluble fiber foods) like olive oil, canola oil, fatty fish, avocados, finely ground nuts, etc.Best,Heather


----------



## essex (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Heather.I have been following the IBS guidelines for a week and a half now (having ordered your books) and am seeing an improvment. I hope to continue in this way and benefit in the same way many others have from your advice.


----------

